# Rapid shooting,faster than faster.



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

When you started to practice rapid shooting,u have two ways to choose,give up or get faster and faster.Clap to my friend NC Little Bear,he did it as you see on the video--



.I guess he'll be faster.

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:585]


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats some pretty slick shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The dude is quick!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Welllll, I. Uhhhhhhh, mmmmm, yeah he is really good!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Too fast for me, I sprained my muscles just by watching this


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Amazing, crazy good...


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

Well that was faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast :woot:


----------

